# [EVDL] Rebuilding a Ryobi cordless drill battery pack.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Some might think this is OT but I disagree. It has an electric motor and 
totally powered by battery power. It even has a charger. Anyway since we have 
a lot of smart people here I'm almost sure someone has rebuilt their NiCad 
Battery pack using NiMH sub c cell units. Sub C is the standard for 
rechargeable drills but the NiMH battery is better than NiCad. I've heard of 
some people having good luck using NiMH(I've had great luck using them for bike 
lights) and the charger has a close enough charging algorithm that it doesn't 
destroy the batteries. What I'm trying to find out is if the different AH 
capacity of the NiMH battery up to 9.5 ah is for real or can you use only up to 
about 3.3ah successfully? Any info on how to do this would help me out as I'm 
building up another project and need the cordless drill to work again. Lawrence 
Rhodes.....

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I tested one of the cells that claim 10Ah in I believe C size.
After about 2Ah it started to taper off...
So, I got original spec 2Ah sub-C cells instead of
trying the Lithium-density claiming Nickel technology cells... 


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lawrence Rhodes
Sent: Monday, April 30, 2012 3:32 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Rebuilding a Ryobi cordless drill battery pack.

Some might think this is OT but I disagree. It has an electric motor
and totally powered by battery power. It even has a charger. Anyway
since we have a lot of smart people here I'm almost sure someone has
rebuilt their NiCad Battery pack using NiMH sub c cell units. Sub C is
the standard for rechargeable drills but the NiMH battery is better than
NiCad. I've heard of some people having good luck using NiMH(I've had
great luck using them for bike
lights) and the charger has a close enough charging algorithm that it
doesn't destroy the batteries. What I'm trying to find out is if the
different AH capacity of the NiMH battery up to 9.5 ah is for real or
can you use only up to about 3.3ah successfully? Any info on how to do
this would help me out as I'm building up another project and need the
cordless drill to work again. Lawrence Rhodes.....

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 30 Apr 2012 at 15:31, Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> 
> > Some might think this is OT but I disagree.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> >> Sub C is the standard for rechargeable drills but the NiMH battery is
> >> better than NiCad.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

EVDL Administrator wrote
> 
> To be fair, I also have some NiCd cells from the above ancient batch that 
> have sat for years in a box on a shelf, and have seeped electrolyte. I 
> assume they're probably worthless. (I don't discard them since at the 
> moment I don't have an environmentally responsible way to dispose of NiCd 
> cells.) Still, I'd say that between one-third and one-half of my
> geriatric 
> NiCd cells are usable.
> 

Every Home Depot and Lowes in my area has a "battery recycling bin" which is
usually located near the returns desk. I don't think they accept large
batteries and/or flooded cell types but everything else is fair game. 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Rebuilding-a-Ryobi-cordless-drill-battery-pack-tp4599595p4600573.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 1 May 2012 at 4:32, Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> 
> > Every Home Depot and Lowes in my area has a "battery recycling bin" which is
> > usually located near the returns desk.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA1


> Every Home Depot and Lowes in my area has a "battery recycling
> bin" which is usually located near the returns desk. I don't think
> they accept large batteries and/or flooded cell types but
> everything else is fair game.
> 

Unfortunately, at least Lowes does not accept alkaline
(non-rechargeable) batteries, but they do accept NiCad, NiMH, and
LiIon rechargeable batteries.

If you have an Ikea they accept non-rechargeable batteries for recycling.

Jay
-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)
Comment: Using GnuPG with Mozilla - http://enigmail.mozdev.org/

iEYEARECAAYFAk+gKwUACgkQSWJjSgPNbM/67ACfbEz6CT4yGJTMmVvdEkkxma7f
mqMAn0XVTuCVFjAsg7bU399UdLsF4t4e
=W2my
-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

EVDL Administrator wrote
> 


> > On 1 May 2012 at 4:32, Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> >
> >> Every Home Depot and Lowes in my area has a "battery recycling bin" which
> >> is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee Hart wrote
> 
> Lead acid batteries are the only ones that you can't legally throw in 
> the dump here. Every other type can (and do) get thrown out with 
> everything else and buried in a landfill.

That may be true in Minnesota, but here in Florida it is certainly illegal
to dispose of lead, nickel cadmium and mercuric oxide batteries in the
"regular" trash. I'd guess that MN is the exception here, not the rule, but
I'm not a lawyer nor do I even play one on TV... Unless I am mistaken, you
aren't either.


Lee Hart wrote
> > That said, how about Tri-County Computer& E-Waste Recycling?
>> http://tricountyrecycling.webs.com/ourservicearea.htm
>> Radio Shack also recycles batteries (and, IIRC, cellphones).
> 
> I don't trust them to actually do it.
> ...
> 

Well, that was a refreshing burst of pessimism. And I thought I was the
resident Black Cloud of Doom...



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Rebuilding-a-Ryobi-cordless-drill-battery-pack-tp4599595p4602198.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected]xxx.xxx.edu only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 1 May 2012 at 22:39, Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > It's mighty hard to tell if someone just throws their old batteries out
> > with the garbage, isn't it?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> > Whether enforcement is practical or not is irrelevant, a red herring: either
> > you dispose of batteries properly in the state of Florida or you break the
> > law. That there are no practical consequences to breaking this law does not
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> >Whether enforcement is practical or not is irrelevant,
> >a red herring: either you dispose of batteries properly
> >in the state of Florida or you break the law.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,

Hennepin County accepts most types of household hazardous waste from
residents, and they also have information about other recycling
options that may accept hazardous waste from non-residents.

Searching for "Cadmium" on their "A-Z How To Get Rid Of It Guide" lead me here:

http://www.hennepinatoz.org/azguide/item/30

That site also had a link to "Call2Recycle" which looks like it
recycles batteries across the country. I haven't done any research,
but it's worth looking at whether they are environmentally
responsible.

http://www.call2recycle.org/

-Morgan LaMoore



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > ...
> > I *do* recycle all my batteries, even though there is no law here that
> > says I have to. I take the lead-acid ones to Midwest Metals, which
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee, I sent you an private email, not sure if you sawre it.

~mark

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

